# New Taurus Owner



## grabo172 (Jan 29, 2013)

Picked up a 24/7 G2 9mm Full size yesterday.

Took it to the range today and put 100 rounds of 115gr cheapo ammo (herter's and blazer brass). Ran through it as smooth as butter!
(My Nano and Sig P938 won't run smoothly through both brands)

The trigger is a bit odd. Even when in SA mode, it has a really heavy final pull for the fire. It'll take some getting used too.!

Need to add a rail light and maybe some night sights to make the package complete.

But overall, I'm quite pleased!


----------



## TheDC (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice score (what...no pics?)


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Congrats! The 24/7 is a good one. Don't get the BU9 issues though, mine eats everything I feed it, even steel cased. Good luck with the new Taurus!:smt1099


----------



## grabo172 (Jan 29, 2013)

My Nano is on its way home from Beretta, hopefully they fixed what was ailing it. 

Once I get my light on it (just ordered a Streamlight TLR-1s) I'll put up some pics... Right now, it's just a standard issue SS 24/7.


----------



## grabo172 (Jan 29, 2013)

Nano is Home, they replaced the extractor. Off to the range on Friday to see if all is well!


Light is on the 24/7! Here's a few pics...

Ok, scratch that? For some reason Forum Runner won't attach a picture. It says "invalid file".

But anyway, the light is great. Bright, easy to install and control. I like the strobe. I'll see how it fairs at the range on Friday as well.


----------



## grabo172 (Jan 29, 2013)

Think I figured it out...


----------



## Taurus24 (Apr 8, 2013)

Good score!! It is hard to find the G2 series around here, a guy the other day at MY LGS was looking for the G2 series and the owner just kind of looked at him when he asked how long the wait was. You will be please with the 24/7 they are great guns, I own three of the G1 and they are some of the most accurate pistols I own.


----------

